
As health insurance costs rise, some turn to faith-based plans - tomkat0789
https://www.nola.com/news/healthcare_hospitals/article_d4373c56-2280-11ea-8f25-675ae911b047.html
======
aurizon
Since blinded tests have proven faith based medicine does not work, this means
a general decrease in longevity of the faith based patients. Still, it is a
form of insurance by risk spreading and might help bring down the health
cartel

